# Here's Sumpin' To Laugh At. Pf Bloopers



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

A couple that my wife thought were funny. 





Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha, no I am not familiar with that sound... my hand is usually baffles it









LGD


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Cap....yo sho be crzee


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just tryna show that it ain't all smacks and whacks and zings and things. Ya dig? It's ok to laugh at yourself and let others do so as well.
I know me, and I laugh when I see it. I was drinking White Russians when I filmed it. They are a slow and thick drink, making me as much.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

ahahahhaa funny







I love fail videos more than anything else.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Rest assured, the community still likes you








Cheers mate!!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very familiar with fork hit and thumb hit sound. You have to laugh really otherwise you'll cry


----------

